# Caractéristiques Ipad Air



## Antho38 (11 Mars 2014)

Bonjour à tous,

Je suis intéressé par l'achat d'un Ipad Air et bien sûr je cherche à l'acquérir au meilleur prix 

En faisant des recherches sur le web, le moins cher que j'ai trouvé est sur Amazon (comme souvent) par contre un truc me paraît bizarre dans les caractéristiques annoncées : Ipad air Amazon

Si vous regardez la ligne "Nombre de curs" il est inscrit 1 mais pourtant l'Ipad Air a bien 2 coeurs si je ne me trompe pas ?

J'ai donc besoin de vos avis d'experts, est ce tout simplement une erreur d'Amazon dans la fiche technique ou est ce qu'il existe différents modèles d'Ipad Air avec des caractéristiques "au rabais" ?

D'avance merci,

Bonne journée à tous !


----------



## Karmalolo (11 Mars 2014)

Simple erreur d'amazon, le numéro du modèle est bon


----------



## Antho38 (11 Mars 2014)

Karmalolo a dit:


> Simple erreur d'amazon, le numéro du modèle est bon



Ok merci beaucoup pour la réactivité avec laquelle tu m'as répondu Karmalolo.

Donc je peux y aller c'est bon, je peux le prendre sur Amazon ?


----------



## nayals (11 Mars 2014)

Antho38 a dit:


> Ok merci beaucoup pour la réactivité avec laquelle tu m'as répondu Karmalolo.
> 
> Donc je peux y aller c'est bon, je peux le prendre sur Amazon ?


Oui oui


----------



## Antho38 (11 Mars 2014)

Merci à vous deux !


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (11 Mars 2014)

C quand même dommage de ne pas le prendre chez Apple...


----------



## Antho38 (11 Mars 2014)

Pourquoi Moumou ??


----------



## mimi.dlr (13 Mars 2014)

Bah non je pense que tu fais le bon choix Antho, moi aussi je cherche souvent à trouver le moins cher, et j'ai acheté beaucoup de produits sur Amazon, et si tu as l'il tu peux gagner beaucoup sur le prix. Après faut juste pas tomber sur une contrefaçon ou une autre arnaque.


----------

